# How Important are Junior Year Grades?



## N/A (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm set to get two A's, four B's, and two C's this quarter (and I think my GPA is 3.16). Everyone I know is freaking out over their GPA's and insisting that if you get a C in any class then you'll never get into a good college. Does anyone know exactly how important grades are in your junior year and, more importantly, if my grades are considered to be good or bad?


----------



## shelovescliche (Dec 17, 2006)

Getting a C doesn't mean you won't get into a good college, but Junior year grades are the most important. They're the ones colleges look at the most (as well as senior year grades, to make sure you don't start doing poorly), so getting a few bad grades might put off some colleges--though it's definitely not a "If you get below an 80 your junior year we reject you," sort of thing. Grades are also viewed differently by different schools--some focus primarily on them, while others focus more on extracurriculars, so your grades don't count for as much. A C isn't great, but it's definitely not the worst you could do.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

You can make up for a C with good SAT/ACT scores or a good essay. It's hard to tell why colleges choose this kid and not the other, but one thing is certain - it's not always grades that are the most important. 

But I agree with cliche, try as hard as you can to improve your grades. That makes a good impression on the admissions people, that you can bounce back pretty easily from an off semester.


----------

